# Help installing droid 2 bootstrap (free version)



## Tamakiz (Feb 2, 2012)

I have found many tutorials on installing bootstrap, they say just download and then they conveniently click on the icon and it gives them the option to install. I have downloaded bootstrap and placed it in the sd card. I can find it and view the files but I'm never given an option to install. What am I doing wrong? I have located the file in both astro and factory file manager.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Ummm if i understand you correctly you downloaded droid 2 bootstrap right? This is an application that you open and hit bootstrap recovery. I dont think you move it or use astro unless you pirated the app then you must use astro to install the app and then go into the app and use bootstrap recovery. You do not install the bootstrap to your phone through a file manager. You install it through the application

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

SlothlyDX said:


> Ummm if i understand you correctly you downloaded droid 2 bootstrap right? This is an application that you open and hit bootstrap recovery. I dont think you move it or use astro unless you pirated the app then you must use astro to install the app and then go into the app and use bootstrap recovery. You do not install the bootstrap to your phone through a file manager. You install it through the application
> 
> You can't learn if you don't fail!


You should be able to install it from the SD card if its an .apk I had to do this with my mother's X, for whatever reason her phone didn't have D2 Bootstrap in the market, so I downloaded it from a market via browser on the phone. I moved it to the root of the SD card and opened it. Opening it will run the necessary requirements and install it. If you are not getting and "Open" or "Install" option (I don't remember the exact verbiage, it was a few months ago) I would check the permissions of the file and make sure you are set to R/W.

Otherwise it may be a bad download or something. There is no "free" version of D2 Bootstrap recovery, so that confuses me a bit and makes me think you don't have the right program, so I would check and see what exact program you are trying and make sure its not a bad download. Is this the file: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.koushikdutta.droid2.bootstrap&hl=en? I was using her default file manager to do this. If you have the paid DX recovery you can get the D2 without repaying. Just have the DX recovery installed, then download the free ROM Manager and hit Flash ClockworkMod Recovery, then choose the D2 version. I've done this ever since I've been on GB since I paid for my DX recovery, and never had any problems doing it.


----------



## Tamakiz (Feb 2, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> You should be able to install it from the SD card if its an .apk I had to do this with my mother's X, for whatever reason her phone didn't have D2 Bootstrap in the market, so I downloaded it from a market via browser on the phone. I moved it to the root of the SD card and opened it. Opening it will run the necessary requirements and install it. If you are not getting and "Open" or "Install" option (I don't remember the exact verbiage, it was a few months ago) I would check the permissions of the file and make sure you are set to R/W.
> 
> Otherwise it may be a bad download or something. There is no "free" version of D2 Bootstrap recovery, so that confuses me a bit and makes me think you don't have the right program, so I would check and see what exact program you are trying and make sure its not a bad download. Is this the file: https://market.andro...bootstrap&hl=en? I was using her default file manager to do this. If you have the paid DX recovery you can get the D2 without repaying. Just have the DX recovery installed, then download the free ROM Manager and hit Flash ClockworkMod Recovery, then choose the D2 version. I've done this ever since I've been on GB since I paid for my DX recovery, and never had any problems doing it.


I did eventually figure it out. I had downloaded it via PC and moved to sd card. It was labled .zip instead of .apk. I found there are several ways to remedy it by unzipping it and renaming it .apk (although i didnt try this method), the other is to download the file via droid browser. It automatically comes as .apk. Once i got it to .apk, the process was effortless.

Thanks again goose and everyone that has been helping me get back into this whole rooting thing.


----------

